# Colt .380 Government Model



## Chesty21

I have a Colt .380 which has been given to me completely disassembled. Does anyone know were I can find a gun smithing guide which would show step by step reassembly instructions. I have to order a new trigger and Sear Spring Clip first which I have found. The blow out schematic is not what I am looking for I have that and I do not think the book Radocy Take down Guides is for the .380 I have. Any help or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## Chesty21

I think I found what I need "The Gun digest book of automatic pistols assembly/disassembly" It covers a crap load of firearms.


----------

